# Custom Wine Racks



## tcb54 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a friend who has a woodcrafting business. His name is Rick Hubler. One of the items he builds is wine racks. He has built all of mine for me. I have a couple of oak racks, a black walnut rack, and a couple of rough cedar that matches the floor of my wine room.


He doesn't make wine, but he does drink mine when he gets the chance!


He is in the South Atlanta area and will ship if needed.


Check out McDonough Woodcrafters


http://www.mcdonoughwoodcrafters.com/Wine Racks.htm


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice ones!!!!....I am sure that people will be wanting some of those built.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 31, 2008)

We want to see your setup! Heres mine!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 31, 2008)

Wade, you sure have a lot of wine.....Plus your carboy...

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 31, 2008)

I have 2 more racks that are tucked in behind the door in the corner but there really is no way to get a picture as you have to be right on top of them because of he angle. Still have 14 gallons bulk aging and another kit on the way of the Peach Ice wine which should be released soon. I dont see this next years as a big production year, just a few stragglers here and there like my annual crab apple.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 31, 2008)

Are those the wines jobe has sent you wade?






You have quite a nice collection going there buddy. Love your racks too.


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 1, 2008)

Waldo said:


> Are those the wines jobe has sent you wade?



Funny you mention that Waldo........

Checking to see if he is still aging the Port........






Just checking Wade.......


----------



## Wade E (Nov 1, 2008)

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks buddy, just spit my coffee out all over my laptop screen!


----------



## Boyd (Jan 20, 2009)

Read my boss lady th post (men are like grapes). Shee agrees with that


----------



## grapeman (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome Boydd. Glad you posted. If you want tell us a bit about yourself or just keep posting and try to blend in without anybody noticing you.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 20, 2009)

see that blue holding tank in Wade's picture!....its not for water!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 20, 2009)

Al Fulchino said:


> see that blue holding tank in Wade's picture!....its not for water!




Cool!!! A whole house pressurized winedispensing system!




Why didn't I think of that before. It must feed from the cornies!!!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 20, 2009)

Thats my non flex tank!


----------

